# Thetford weak toilet flush



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Over the past few months I have read about people having problems with a weak flush on Thetford toilets (Hymer).The main fix was to remove bowel and clean out filter/non return valve.I have done this but could not find any filter/valve.
While away this winter the fresh water pump packed up.I have noticed a lack of pressure in the main sink tap but the bathroom tap seemed ok.
After fitting a new pump the toilet flush comes out with so much pressure
you have to be careful in case you give yourself a enema  
So all you weak flushers out there.....try a new pump.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

> remove bowel and clean out filter


I'm not removing my Bowel :lol:

You should keep these things to yourself :lol:

D.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

OK, that fixes the weak flush.

Any suggestions for a weak stream?  8O 8O 

In my younger days I could put out small fires at a range of several yards. :wink: 

These days I sometimes have trouble clearing the rim of the bowl. 8O 8O 8O 

Dave :lol:


----------



## BIGLAD (Oct 8, 2007)

*WEAK FLUSH*

Just had same problem,new pump sorted it.About £60 from hymer,just my luck seen one Towsure, looks same for £22.
If you get one from Towsure let me know how you get on.
By the way did job myself took 20mins.

Good luck Maurice.


----------



## scubasub (Jan 29, 2014)

*weak flush*

got the same problem and no look for a better flush.
Pomp is new and have good pressure in hall taps but a weak flush.javascript:emoticon('')

And whit my luck this morning the eater stop working any idea welcome.javascript:emoticon(':x')


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: weak flush*



scubasub said:


> got the same problem and no look for a better flush.
> Pomp is new and have good pressure in hall taps but a weak flush.javascript:emoticon('')
> 
> And whit my luck this morning the eater stop working any idea welcome.javascript:emoticon(':x')


Try installing an inline non return valve to the water pipe in the section just outside the tank. They are easy to fit, just cut the pipe push on the valve (it has flow directional arrow so you can't get it wrong) and add a couple of jubilee clips for peace of mind. 
I installed a new pump on my Hymer 584 and found that the toilet flush was not working and that the hot water would syphon back into the fresh water tank. The in line valve (off Ebay) cost a couple of quid and fixed the problems. Took me five minutes to fit. The good thing is that it won't make the problem any worse or affect the workings of you pump if the fault doesn't lie there. 
Good Luck

Terry


----------

